
Cloudburst: Stateful Functions-as-a-Service - ngaut
https://medium.com/riselab/cloudburst-stateful-functions-as-a-service-abb731098cea
======
ngaut
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04592](https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04592)

